# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  إتش بي تنافس أبل بحاسب محمول صغير

## إبتسام السهم

*إتش بي تنافس أبل بحاسب محمول صغير*

نشرت في 2008-07-16 أطلقت شركة "إتش بي" حاسبًا محمولاً جديدًا تنافس به حاسب أبل الرفيع "ماك بوك آير" حيث يبلغ سمكه نصف بوصة مع شاشة 13.3 بوصة ويعمل بمحرك انتل سنترينو. 
وينافس هذا الجهاز "Voodoo Envy 133" حاسب "ماك بوك آير" من أبل والذى تم إطلاقه فى يناير بحجم شاشة ووزن مماثل لحاسب أتش بى ومعالج انتل كور2 الثنائى، أما المنافس الثانى فهو حاسب ThinkPad X300 من لينوفو والذى يملك شاشة 13.3 بوصة ومعالج إنتل كور2 الثنائى.
ويتمتع الجهاز الجديد بخاصية الاتصال بالإنترنت عن طريق الإيثرنت والواى فاى، وعلى تاتش باد، كما يشترك الثلاثة حاسبات فى تمتعهم بشاشات "إل أى دى" والتى تتميز بجودة رؤية أعلى من شاشات LCD الموجودة فى معظم الحاسبات المحمولة.

----------


## tab15

شكرا على المجهود

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروورك

----------

